

Open Sourced Social Network Prototype - deltadreams

AngularjS&#x2F;C#&#x2F;Code First&#x2F;Responsive Design. Looking for contributors.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;deltadreams&#x2F;SocialNetwork
======
dozzie
So, you have an application in niche that makes the software secondary, with
acquiring users being the hard part, and you wrote that application with a
stack that one needs very carefully select where to deploy (will it run
decently on cheap Linux VM? I doubt it), and now you expect people to give a
single line of code for you?

